# Faber Castells + Prismacolor Problem.



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey everyone! I've been doing a lot of traditional art lately and have run into an old problem I've never been able to get around. I'll ink my art, let the ink dry for ten to fifteen minutes, then I'll color it. Everything's fine until I use a light color such as yellow. The black ink will run into the yellow and cause it to turn a murky green color which, obviously, ruins my art.

I'm using Faber Castell inking pens and Prismacolor markers. This has happened on every type of paper I've used, but right now I'm just using white computer paper.

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 14, 2012)

Prismacolor markers are like..solvent markers they basically eat away at the color you're inking. So you need to make sure your inks are waterproof. The other thing to do is to make a photocopy of your inks and color with that since you're using basic copy/computer paper anyways.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 15, 2012)

I have better results with Copic inking pens, but you can also just use a jar of India ink and a dip pen.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 15, 2012)

My package of inking pens says they're both india ink and waterproof, as well as smudge-proof and lightfast.

The copying is a good idea! Thanks. c:


----------



## Sax (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm using Faber Castell PITT artist pen and they are waterproof (I'm using them under watercolors for ex), so if you're using those too, I'm guessing it's the alcohol base of the prisma that's interacting with them.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 15, 2012)

IsabellaPrice said:


> My package of inking pens says they're both india ink and waterproof, as well as smudge-proof and lightfast.



I've used Faber Castell and uh.. I have my healthy doubts if they are as marketed.
Not dismissing the brand as a whole, but I've used their pens and real India ink.
A jar of India ink and a nib pen are dirt cheap and worth a try for comparison. 
If you don't like it much you can still use the ink to fill in black areas, as it's less streaky than using pens.
You can just use a cheap, synthetic brush for that.

Also, how long do you leave the work to dry?
Sometimes it can still be a bit wet "under the surface" as it were, might help to just wait longer.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 15, 2012)

Thaily said:


> I've used Faber Castell and uh.. I have my healthy doubts if they are as marketed.
> Not dismissing the brand as a whole, but I've used their pens and real India ink.
> A jar of India ink and a nib pen are dirt cheap and worth a try for comparison.
> If you don't like it much you can still use the ink to fill in black areas, as it's less streaky than using pens.
> ...



I have doubts too. They've smudged on me as well as faded (and of course mixing with my Prismacolors). I generally leave it for 15 to 20 minutes, but this has happened with art that I've let sit overnight as well. I think I need to invest in some new inking pens (looking at Copics).


----------



## Thaily (Aug 15, 2012)

I love Copics, but they can be a little pricey. Refillable though.
At the risk of repeating myself, I've never been unhappy with regular india ink from a jar.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 15, 2012)

When doing marker work, I often do the thinnest lines possible and then color. Then after getting colors and shades down, I go over the lines with the 'real' lines I want, bolder and heavier. 
Basically putting the line work as a layer on top of the color rather than trying to 'color inside the lines'. 

I have limited experience with india ink, so I cannot comment on that, but it may be a good suggestion as well since others are bringing it up here.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 15, 2012)

Thaily said:


> I love Copics, but they can be a little pricey. Refillable though.
> At the risk of repeating myself, I've never been unhappy with regular india ink from a jar.




Depends on the Copics. The base Multiliner Copics (which are inking pens) are not refillable. The SP Multiliners ARE refillable. 
Now if you're talking about the Markers, yes both Ciao and the other Copics are refillable.


----------

